# US SPEC Eos



## HRD GLI (Aug 16, 2005)

_Modified by HRD GLI at 9:07 AM 1-5-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (4meezy)*

It needs to be lowered a bit, and a different set of wheels need to be available...
I hope these are available from factory here...








otherwise I'll be looking at the aftermarket... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:R:. (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (gizmopop)*

Dude whats with the god dam seats in the back....no seats in the back i'm so sold like a mf'er


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (.:R:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R:.* »_Dude whats with the god dam seats in the back....no seats in the back i'm so sold like a mf'er

I hear what ya saying but keep in mind, you could always remove them and replace them with a nice set of subwoofers, NOS bottles, or whatever floats your boat.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (.:R:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R:.* »_Dude whats with the god dam seats in the back....no seats in the back i'm so sold like a mf'er

More room for the girls that will inevitably want to go for a ride...


----------



## HRD GLI (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_More room for the girls that will inevitably want to go for a ride...










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60swappedgti (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (HRD GLI)*

these are out or concept?


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: US SPEC Eos ($85vwgti)*

Debut at the L.A. Auto show, but they will be on sale late spring early summer...


----------



## LithiumProphet (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (.:R:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R:.* »_Dude whats with the god dam seats in the back....no seats in the back i'm so sold like a mf'er


I am think in Europe you get some kind of tax break for 4 seats but i maybe wrong


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (LithiumProphet)*

Tax break or not, the rear seats can't be removed. They are integral to/conceal the rollover protection system that pops up out of the rear headrests. 

http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms...5.htm 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 8:55 AM 1-10-2006_


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

if the head rests bother people theyre probably removable... will conceal the look of rear seats


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (danny_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danny_16v* »_if the head rests bother people theyre probably removable...

The back part of the rear headrests is exactly what the rollover protection system pops out of, so they're probably not removable.


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (flubber)*

WTF!? is up with that? I appreciate the concern of peoples safety but lets at least try an make it look stylish.
i give it two thumbs down http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif the milk has gone bad!!


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (sault13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sault13* »_WTF!? is up with that? I appreciate the concern of peoples safety but lets at least try an make it look stylish.

They only pop up if the car rolls over. At that point, you probably won't be caring about how stylish it looks.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

WTF?. They only come out in an accident.. come on bro pay attention. At least they put some kind of protection on there.
JT


----------



## Paddy2bsure (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_
More room for the girls that will inevitably want to go for a ride...









Oompah loompah girls with short legs?


----------



## Paddy2bsure (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (LithiumProphet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LithiumProphet* »_

I am think in Europe you get some kind of tax break for 4 seats but i maybe wrong

Not in this part of Europe... maybe in Denmark where they make you pay extra annual car tax if you have a radio. True!


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (Paddy2bsure)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paddy2bsure* »_
Oompah loompah girls with short legs?









http://dubs.unixprohost.com/Carwash
http://dubs.unixprohost.com/Bikini_carwash
http://dubs.unixprohost.com/Hooters-Carwash-3_05
for the sake of the thread, don't post the pics...


----------



## HRD GLI (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (gizmopop)*

great pics


----------



## hotrados (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_
The back part of the rear headrests is exactly what the rollover protection system pops out of, so they're probably not removable.









 im sure there is a way to remove them, give it time until something goes wrong with the rollover protection thingymabobber, 10 minutes and *poof* rear seats out, then you will be able to see just how sh*tty it will prolly look without em. and if the rollover protection pops out of the headrest, u may as well take out the damn headrest cause a 3500lb car rolling over at 60mph is gona break the headrests in a heartbeat if thats all theyre attatched to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







p.s., i love that screen thing between the front and rear seat. if u got an annoying person in the back, *pushes button* and *zip*, up goes ur anti-talking screen. perfect for screaming kids, or fat oompah loompah girls

















_Modified by hotrados at 6:24 PM 1-12-2006_


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: US SPEC Eos (hotrados)*

AFAIK, Volkswagen will follow industry trend and make it extremely difficult to take the rear headrest/rollover protection out outside of a VW shop. Just to be sure no one does it easily and then sues VW because one of their family got nominated for a Darwin Award for trying to unprotectedly survive a rollover in a 1,7t vehicle. For the same reason, by the way, the unfastened seatbelt beeper won't turn off in German cars anymore once the pressure sensor detects someone unbuckled on a seat (VERY annoying, if you ask me).


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah that seatbelt beeper is annoying, but thats what happens when stupid people sue. Just like now the Hot coffee has to Say HOT COFFEE! so people will know its hot. I rather VW try to save my life if the car flips than save a some money. Even if it saved one life i think it would be worth it.

JT
You have to pay taxes for having a radio.. what if u have a dvd player in the car? jk


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_You have to pay taxes for having a radio.. what if u have a dvd player in the car? jk

In Germany, if its a company car, yes, you have to register any device that is able to receive radio or TV transmissions. Sad.


----------

